# Jim's refund cigar sale and hb giveaway



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

OK, so as all things I touch, this will probably backfire as well, but since I am at the bottom right now, what the hell.

Need to raise money to pay Jim. Figured if he waits until my wife is kind enough to loan me money from her business, more feelings will be hurt.

So I am offering a 3 pack of Cuba's Famous Brands, my choice, probably a variety. (i kind of like the irony of it)

On top of that I will throw in a bottle of my 2005 Ozymandias.

Cost is $9 per set, add 3.85 for the whole order for shipping, so feel free to buy multiples if you want.

Some of these have been aging for 5 months in my coolidor.

PM me if interested. I may throw in some extra goodies , you know how it goes.

cheers!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

3 cuban cigars, for an average of $3/each?  

shouldn't this be in the "wanting to buy/sell" area? i'm sure someone will move it....


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

CFB aren't cuban.
they're a bundle nc smoke


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

IHT said:


> 3 cuban cigars, for an average of $3/each?
> 
> shouldn't this be in the "wanting to buy/sell" area? i'm sure someone will move it....


These are not cubans. They are CFB ( Cuba's Famous Brand) Not Cubans but are very tastey smokes.

Ron


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

oh, i'm sorry (never heard of that brand of cigar - i don't read up on NCs much). i just assumed that since it was posted in the HABANOS LOUNGE, and the world CUBAN was in the name, i figured he was just grabbing "cuban" cigars from "famous brands"... since they were "his choice", and "probably a variety", i thought he was going to sell 3 packs of whatever cuban cigars he had laying around....

and i don't know many $3 cuban cigars, other than machine mades.

so, why is this in the _habanos_ area?


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

IHT said:


> oh, i'm sorry. i just assumed that since it was posted in the HABANOS LOUNGE, and the world CUBAN was in the name, i figured he was just grabbing "cuban" cigars from "famous brands"... since they were "his choice", and "probably a variety", i thought he was going to sell 3 packs of whatever cuban cigars he had laying around....
> 
> and i don't know many $3 cuban cigars, other than machine mades.
> 
> so, why is this in the _habanos_ area?


Cuz there's a bee in the bonnet. :z :r


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

it's here I would assume to be seen by more people and because it's to refund people on their havanas


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LiteHedded said:


> it's here I would assume to be seen by more people and because it's to refund people on their havanas


you forgot to put " quotes " around the word "havanas". :SM


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Rofl


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

IHT said:


> oh, i'm sorry (never heard of that brand of cigar - i don't read up on NCs much). i just assumed that since it was posted in the HABANOS LOUNGE, and the world CUBAN was in the name, i figured he was just grabbing "cuban" cigars from "famous brands"... since they were "his choice", and "probably a variety", i thought he was going to sell 3 packs of whatever cuban cigars he had laying around....
> 
> and i don't know many $3 cuban cigars, other than machine mades.
> 
> so, why is this in the _habanos_ area?


oops, just posted it in the same forum as the other altbier threads, my bad, again and again and again.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

doesn't bother me, it just confused me because i've never heard of that brand of cigars, so i figured you were offering actual cuban cigars from the more highly known brands.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> oops, just posted it in the same forum as the other altbier threads, my bad, again and again and again.


Hey Bro, cut yourself a little slack....From what I've been seeing you need it. I'll call you in a day or so. If this deal is still here in a couple weeks, I'll want 2 or 3 deals worth.

Ron


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Actually, I think I am going to have "I love Altbier" t-shirts made and sell those too. :r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> Actually, I think I am going to have "I love Altbier" t-shirts made and sell those too. :r


oooh, sorry george...

http://www.imagehosting.us/index.php?action=show&ident=926235

i saw an opportunity to make a little money... so i jumped on it.

maybe next time, bud.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

you realize that is an infrin.....awe shoot, can I buy one for my wife?


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> you realize that is an infrin.....awe shoot, can I buy one for my wife?


 :r :r :r


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I really don't understand why this thread _had _ to be called "Jim's Refund Cigar Sale". I'm not the only person who wants a refund; just the most vocal, apparently. I've been told that this thread makes me look like the "bad guy" squeezing every last dime out of your pocket.

Talk about spin. Remind me if I ever run for office to hire you as my campaign manager.

I never set any sort of demand, date, or even requested _CASH_ from you, George (yet you've NEVER PM'd me to discuss other options). I also didn't ask you to sell off things, borrow from your wife, or do anything that would cripple your finances.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

horrorview said:


> I've been told that this thread makes me look like the "bad guy"....


not to anybody who is paying attention!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:tpd: 

George, please send my 10 to Jim.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

:r arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh. I never try and make anyone look bad, well, ok once, as a joke gone bad, when someone in Boston and I hashed it out, but he is going to get his.

Believe me, I know what is feels like when the CSI Havana group want you to look bad. It isnt fun.

So chill, sit back, working on fixing the problem.

As for being your campaign manager, I probably would enjoy it. 

Vote for Jim, he isnt scary, he just likes scary things. No intern will go near him, so there will be no young ovaries in the oval office. 3rd world countries will cower before him, he looks like a cross between stalin and churchill. He is supported by businessmen and educators alike. He is a man of the people. The embargo of cuba will end and it will become our 51st state.
As for the voices you keep listening too, we need to sweep that under the rug.

See all that in 60 seconds. Just let me know when you are running.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

This thread is in poor taste IMHO. Why specifically mention Jim's name in this? To be funny? Jim didn't create this mess. You did George.If anyone should be embarrased about this whole fiasco it should be you not Jim.If you did things right to begin with this could have been handled quietly.Obviously You can sell what you want to raise money or whatever but I believe if you were being serious you would have put this in the WTB WTS Forum without using a fellow BOTL name in the Title. Instead you put it in the Habanos Section next to your Thread of shame using Jim's name for a laugh. This Thread needs to go.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> This thread is in poor taste IMHO. Why specifically mention Jim's name in this? To be funny? Jim didn't create this mess. You did George.If anyone should be embarrased about this whole fiasco it should be you not Jim.If you did things right to begin with this could have been handled quietly.Obviously You can sell what you want to raise money or whatever but I believe if you were being serious you would have put this in the WTB WTS Forum without using a fellow BOTL name in the Title. Instead you put it in the Habanos Section next to your Thread of shame using Jim's name for a laugh. This Thread needs to go.


Everyone is entitled to there opinion and you just voiced yours. Now did you want to order one?

Ron


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> This thread is in poor taste IMHO. Why specifically mention Jim's name in this? To be funny? Jim didn't create this mess. You did George.If anyone should be embarrased about this whole fiasco it should be you not Jim.If you did things right to begin with this could have been handled quietly.Obviously You can sell what you want to raise money or whatever but I believe if you were being serious you would have put this in the WTB WTS Forum without using a fellow BOTL name in the Title. Instead you put it in the Habanos Section next to your Thread of shame using Jim's name for a laugh. This Thread needs to go.


I say leave the thread alone.
just let him sell the damn things and fix this mess of his
buy the smokes or don't 
the thread is going to be seen by more people in this forum and hopefully that will get him to money to pay everyone back faster and we can all move on from this mess


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Everyone is entitled to there opinion and you just voiced yours. Now did you want to order one?
> 
> Ron


No, I don't think I'll be ordering anything from George again.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Thurm15 said:


> No, I don't think I'll be ordering anything from George again.


 :r :gn :hn


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

LiteHedded said:


> I say leave the thread alone.
> just let him sell the damn things and fix this mess of his
> buy the smokes or don't
> the thread is going to be seen by more people in this forum and hopefully that will get him to money to pay everyone back faster and we can all move on from this mess


Hey nothing wrong with doing a little fund Raising to pay off some debts but why use Jim's name for advertising? Kinda tastless don't ya think?


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I wasn't involved in the initial deal that has everyone fired up or anything, but I have read the entire original thread, the new thread and now this thread. Everyone has successfully busted George's chops now for going on 2 weeks. I can only imagine that he feels lower than low, and this thread seemed to me like a way of lightening the spirit of things. Even so, everyone still wants to bust his chops. "pay everyone back" you say. The man tries to raise a little money and some still aren't satisfied with the way he does it. If you don't want to buy any of George's wares, then please don't...but the give the guy a break already. You've all beaten him down sufficiently at this point. Take a rest, he's working on getting refunds out to those who need them. Sheesh!! 

Keep your head up G.

Peace,
Steve :2


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> I wasn't involved in the initial deal that has everyone fired up or anything, but I have read the entire original thread, the new thread and now this thread. Everyone has successfully busted George's chops now for going on 2 weeks. I can only imagine that he feels lower than low, and this thread seemed to me like a way of lightening the spirit of things. Even so, everyone still wants to bust his chops. "pay everyone back" you say. The man tries to raise a little money and some still aren't satisfied with the way he does it. If you don't want to buy any of George's wares, then please don't...but the give the guy a break already. You've all beaten him down sufficiently at this point. Take a rest, he's working on getting refunds out to those who need them. Sheesh!!
> 
> Keep your head up G.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with that.
if you wanna bust his balls some more do it in the other thread and let this one serve it's purpose.
(whether you think the title is appropriate or not)


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> I wasn't involved in the initial deal that has everyone fired up or anything, but I have read the entire original thread, the new thread and now this thread. Everyone has successfully busted George's chops now for going on 2 weeks. I can only imagine that he feels lower than low, and this thread seemed to me like a way of lightening the spirit of things. Even so, everyone still wants to bust his chops. "pay everyone back" you say. The man tries to raise a little money and some still aren't satisfied with the way he does it. If you don't want to buy any of George's wares, then please don't...but the give the guy a break already. You've all beaten him down sufficiently at this point. Take a rest, he's working on getting refunds out to those who need them. Sheesh!!
> 
> Keep your head up G.
> 
> ...


You've said it alot nicer than I could have. I spoke with George a few days ago and I think you've hit the nail on the head. Let him make things right and just back off him for a while.

Ron


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

And for those who have been fortunate enough to be flat-ass broke, knowing you owe people more money than you have or have the ability to get soon.....

How did it make you feel when those people that you owed just kept calling you and sending you letters demanding the money that you don't have right now? It feels pretty crappy doesn't it? This has happened to me VERY recently so trust me, I know how it feels. I think George knows too at this point.

Peace again,
Steve


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

LiteHedded said:


> I'd agree with that.
> if you wanna bust his balls some more do it in the other thread and let this one serve it's purpose.
> (whether you think the title is appropriate or not)


The only person doing the Ball Busting in this thread is George. The last thing I want to do is beat a dead horse. Here I thought this crap was all over and then all of a sudden during the past week it's raised its ugly head again. Who's to blame?


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm just glad it wasn't the....

Klugs is a giant Ahole sale thread. :r 

It's just soooo George.

We all go through difficult times in our lives. Some are things we create for ourselves, some are outside of our control. Many of us have dealt with unemployment, family illness, death etc. In the big picture of life this is a minor issue involving some money and the integrity of our community and its members. IMHO we got to the right place. The lesson is to choose wisely the route taken as it can become the lasting memory.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> I wasn't involved in the initial deal that has everyone fired up or anything, but I have read the entire original thread, the new thread and now this thread. Everyone has successfully busted George's chops now for going on 2 weeks. I can only imagine that he feels lower than low, and *this thread seemed to me like a way of lightening the spirit of things*. Even so, everyone still wants to bust his chops. "pay everyone back" you say. The man tries to raise a little money and some still aren't satisfied with the way he does it. If you don't want to buy any of George's wares, then please don't...but the give the guy a break already. You've all beaten him down sufficiently at this point. Take a rest, he's working on getting refunds out to those who need them. Sheesh!!
> 
> Keep your head up G.
> 
> ...


Yeah at Jim's expense.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Yeah at Jim's expense.


Stop stirring the pot. You don't want what he is offering so just end it. Everyone has read the other thread and has said what they wanted. This is here for a purpose, not an opening for more bashing. Either buy or move on. There has been enough bashing in the other thread and some of us are just tired of it. Let this serve the purpose it was meant for.

Ron


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Stop stirring the pot. You don't want what he is offering so just end it. Everyone has read the other thread and has said what they wanted. This is here for a purpose, not an opening for more bashing. Either buy or move on. There has been enough bashing in the other thread and some of us are just tired of it. Let this serve the purpose it was meant for.
> 
> Ron


I've said all I have to say. Thank You.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> And for those who have been fortunate enough to be flat-ass broke, knowing you owe people more money than you have or have the ability to get soon.....
> 
> How did it make you feel when those people that you owed just kept calling you and sending you letters demanding the money that you don't have right now? It feels pretty crappy doesn't it? This has happened to me VERY recently so trust me, I know how it feels. I think George knows too at this point.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the thread-jack


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey does the 3 pack come with CSI Havana kit and toy badge? Anyway George, God bless from someone who has been at the bottom of the crap pile himself on more than one occasion. PM sent

ATL


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> ... The lesson is to choose wisely the route taken as it can become the lasting memory.


word!

pm sent.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

:r I am drunk and laughing so hard right now. Thanks RPB. And that is the only comment I am going to make because it will cause more poopy stirring.
Ok, one photo.


----------

